# Which laundry detergent for cloth nappies?



## vespersonicca

Hello! I was reading a list of 5 criteria for great detergent for cloth nappies from https://www.pinstripesandpolkadots.com/detergentchoices.htm. 

They list there that the most ideal detergent would have no enzymes, brighteners, fragrances, softeners, or dyes. There's also a handy list of popular detergents that have been evaluated with that chart. The only problem is that none of those detergents are familiar here in Finland with the exception of Ecocover. 

*Soooo, what detergents are you using? Anyone found something suitable that isn't on that list?* It seems that there is always at least one of the components I should theoretically be avoiding in everything. Not sure which ones are the lesser evils... :shrug:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

https://www.diaperjungle.com/detergent-chart.html

I just use this list.
I got All free-and-clear because I couldn't find anything better when I went to the store, except for Ecos but they had the one with lavender oil in it they didn't have the unscented kind, and I'm allergic to everything so I went with a free-and-clear.


----------



## mommyof3co

I'm going to be using Tide (original or with febreeze) I know it's one of the not recommended ones but I know SO many people that use it and have had the best luck with it, it's strong enough to really get them clean without stink issues. Also will be using the full recommended amount per load, not the 1/4 amount I always used to hear when I was using cloth with Hayden


----------



## Rachel_C

I've actually been told by a nappy shop here that Ecover is bad for nappies, something about it not washing out properly, even though it seems to fill the requirements. I'm not sure where they got that from (they're the wholesaler for bumGenius in the UK) but I avoid it just in case. Over here the general guidance is that any non-bio without softener is ok (except Ecover?). You could try soap nuts maybe, I know a lot of people have success with them.


----------



## baby05

i use the bg detergent for bg diapers, and dawn if they need stripping


----------



## LittlePants

Ecover is not gad for nappies. For some reason Bumgenius say not to use it on their nappies, or you will invalidate the guarantee, hence the new misconception that it is bad for nappies. It is fine for nappies in fact, although IMO. Ecoballs, together with a little oxygen bleach (I use Ecover Laundry bleach), to help remove stains, is by far the best thing to wash nappies with. There is no danger of detergent build up with them, and you can really cut down on the amount of water and power you use, as they don't need rinsing like detergent washed nappies do.


----------



## vespersonicca

Thanks for all the responses. :) Hope to hear from more of you! We have mostly BG but they're preloved and haven't got a warranty anymore anyway I don't think. I actually used LV detergent before and realized I was using too much. Since then I've halved the amount of any brand I used and run an extra rinse cycle to help them stay unclogged. 

What about stripping them clean if they do get clogged up though? We don't have Dawn here, nor does there seem to be a safe kind of bleach here in Finland. Have any one ever used Vanish to remove the stains?


----------



## Rachel_C

LittlePants said:


> Ecover is not gad for nappies. For some reason Bumgenius say not to use it on their nappies, or you will invalidate the guarantee, hence the new misconception that it is bad for nappies. It is fine for nappies in fact, although IMO. Ecoballs, together with a little oxygen bleach (I use Ecover Laundry bleach), to help remove stains, is by far the best thing to wash nappies with. There is no danger of detergent build up with them, and you can really cut down on the amount of water and power you use, as they don't need rinsing like detergent washed nappies do.

I wouldn't say it's a 'new misconception'. I was specifically told by Baba Me that Ecover does not wash out of nappies properly, unlike other non-bios in the UK. It's not just about the BG guarantee. As I said, I don't know how they came to this conclusion but I'd rather be safe than sorry, especially as there are so many other options.


----------



## lynnikins

for the OP
id sugest soap nuts or Eco balls

myself i use fairy or persil non bio without any brightners


----------



## Laucu

I think Ecover is bad because it contains soap, which is made out of fat/oil and therefore will cause build up in nappies over time. Bio-D is the same....

I use Faith In Nature's Clear Spring - it ticks all the bumGenius boxes (except that it is fragranced!) and is soap free.


----------

